# Sock knitter



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

My daughter bought a Legare 400 sock knitting machine. We need a instruction manuel that is in english. Ours is in french and we are having a terrible time trying to figure it out by the pictures. Do any of you ladies out there have a manuel in english? We have googled it and found none. We found one for the Legare 47 machine but not the Legare 400. Thank You all for all the help and support you have shown to everyone over the years.


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi there Joannelee!
I have a copy of the Legare manual and I'm happy to scan and send to you...just PM me your email address. However, you're probably better off checking out YouTube videos to get started. The manual really is not very helpful IMHO. There are much more efficient ways to make a sock than those outlined in the manual. I did read through it when my machine first arrived, but haven't looked at it since. I'm happy to share though!
Good luck and happy cranking!
Julie


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks a million and we will watch video's Joanne


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

The manual is on it's way to you, Joanne. GOOD LUCK with your knitter and if you run into trouble, don't hesitate to ask...there are plenty of CSMers here to help!
=)
Julie


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Have a look at Pat Fly's Angora Valley web site. Lots of manuals for free download and needles for sale. 

If you have trouble knitting, with dropped stitches, always suspect the needles. The ribbers are particularly susceptible. We always put a new set of needles into a machine as standard practice before we try to set up the yarn feed, stitch length and timing setting. Then we know that any problems are machine not needle. Once the machine is right, we can test run the old needles and easily find any trouble makers. 

Although there is a big learning curve from flat bed to CSM knitting, these circular machines need to be set exactly right to work well. So if you are doing everything right and still having problems, particularly with short row knitting and ribbing, don't assume you are a bad workman if you blame the machine. Tiny differences to the positioning of the yarn feed and ribber timing can make an enormous difference. 

Once every thing is right they are a dream to use.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

type the instructions in French , then use thr google translater to change them to English. Every word will not be Englis but enough so you can understand them.
I do that often with patterns that are not in English.


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Let me say as the owner of 2 Legare 400s, you got a great type of machine. Many things need to be set right to knit on these wonderful machines. Check in your area and see if anyone has one so they can help you. There is also several yahoo groups for the CSM. You Tube is great. Even tho you don't have an Erlbacher Gearhart, I would watch those videos. There are many tricks that can be used on any machine. Again, congrads on the purchase. Once they are working and running right you will love it. Just don't give up the ship. Just like anything else it takes time to learn how to use it.

Madonna
Crankin' Mad
Designer of Original Santa Buddy


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice, I knew if I asked you gals some of you would know how to run these machines. Thanks again, you are all wonderful. Joanne


----------



## Caninebat (Jan 11, 2013)

That sock machine looks like such fun. Unfortunately they don't seem to be available over here. Any advice on how to find a supplier that would be prepared to send one to n.z.would be appreciated.
Dawn


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Caninebat said:


> That sock machine looks like such fun. Unfortunately they don't seem to be available over here. Any advice on how to find a supplier that would be prepared to send one to n.z.would be appreciated.
> Dawn


Dawn
There is a maker of CSMs in New Zealand, NZAK. Many people own these machines and love them. I do not have one so I can't say from experience. They are new machines, not the old ones like I have. I really do like my old ones I have 4 total. You might check your ebay there. I know I have seen several on the US ebay from NZ.
Madonna
Crankin' Mad


----------



## Caninebat (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you i will look into that. I have been watching trade me here but no luck so far
cheers Dawn


----------



## lortsher (Jan 16, 2013)

Congratulations on the CSM! I also recently purchased a LeGare 400 and have been tinkering with it trying to get it working. The videos on you-tube have been my info source. I am able to get a sock started, knit a tube, hang the hem and knit a tube for the leg but have problems with dropped stitches while trying to make the heel, probably because I don't have the heel weights in the right place. Love it though, it's a marvelous piece of mechanical engineering!


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

1. Make sure that the yarn carrier is almost kissing the needles. They should be close enough that only a business card will slide between the guide and the needles.
2. Watch when the machine reverses that the yarn is catching the first needle, the carrier maybe too high or low
3. I like one main center weight (fork)... meaning between the 5 and 7 oclock hash marks and then 1 on each side of the working needles about 3 rows down. Move center one about every 3 or 4 rows depending.
4. Check and make sure that the tension is right for that yarn. I do a swatch using the heel spring before I knit the sock and set my tension with that.
5. I also slightly pull down when I am doing the heel.

The 400 in my avatar is Sharpey. She bite me the first time I picked her up . She is a great machine and can do a ribbed sock in less than 20 minutes. She is great!!
Madonna
Crankin' Mad


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks we will be doing this this weekend and we will check this out. We are excited to get started. You can do a ribbed sock in 20 minutes that is amazing. Joanne


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

LOL - all this talk about SOX!! Look what ya made me go and do! Enablers!! Tee hee hee...Happy Crankin'
=)
Julie


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

joannelee said:


> Thanks we will be doing this this weekend and we will check this out. We are excited to get started. You can do a ribbed sock in 20 minutes that is amazing. Joanne


The only reason I know is because I was at a demo in Soddy Daisy, Tn and had a young man decide he wanted to time me. I said I could do it in "30 minutes" and when I had finished it he said, "You were wrong ..... you did it in 20 minutes." I was even explaining it as I did it. I have never timed myself, but I figured it I could do it in 20 minutes at a State Fair then I should be able to do it at home in about the same time. Yes, it all is working well it goes fast. If not it is reallllllllly slow! Please look at my designs further down in Machine Knitting. It is labeled 'Newest CSM Designs'
Madonna
Crankin' Mad


----------



## snwyowl91 (Jan 16, 2013)

I am hoping you or someone else can help me. I have a Gearheart 1914 machine and I need help to get going with it. I live in Washington(the state). I found this thread and am enjoying all the information on using a circular knitting machine. Thanks!


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

snwyowl91 said:


> I am hoping you or someone else can help me. I have a Gearheart 1914 machine and I need help to get going with it. I live in Washington(the state). I found this thread and am enjoying all the information on using a circular knitting machine. Thanks!


What have you done to it? I have a 1924 Gearhart. She is a great machine. I have knitted some very hard to knit yarns on her and she did a great job. 
First, have you cleaned it? Did you get all new needles? That is a must. The old ones just don't always work right. Did you get a new spring? What size cylinder(s) do you have? I would watch all the Erlbacher Gearhart You Tubes. Your setup will be about the same. Even tho yours is older it should work very much like it. Peewee the Erlbacher owner has worked hard to try to stay as close to the original Gearhart. There has been some new modifications but still the same.
If you would like to pm me I will try to answer. I will be gone tomorrow with my DH for an outpatient procedure, but I will answer as soon as I can.
Madonna
Crankin Mad


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

I had one of the early New Zealand machines here to sort out for someone, and I was not impressed with it. One of their assets is that they are lighter as they are aluminium not cast iron, but even though it had it's own stand, it tipped very easily. It also didn't run as smoothly as my vintage UK equivalent machine. It jammed very easily on short rows and had cost her over £1000 with shipping and taxes, more than she would have paid for a top quality, restored vintage machine which would keep its value. The problem with a new machine is the same as a car, they lose value the minute they leave the showroom.

But having said all that, her more recent machines were better than the first ones as she made them simpler. And you could buy different needle count cylinders for them. 

I have a feeling that her factory was hit in the Christchurch earthquake, so you may be unlucky anyway.


----------



## snwyowl91 (Jan 16, 2013)

I have done nothing. I am concerned about screwing it up. My husband who is very mechanically inclined has offered to clean it for me. I know I need new needles. I also think I need new ribbers(?). They are these round rubber parts that are cracking. The machine will crank and it has been stored in-doors for all these years. Thanks for the You-Tube suggestion. I know how I will spend my weekend. LOL. I will probably be taking you up on the pm offer as I figure out exactly what I have and what I need. Pat


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautful job, Julie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Julie 
They look great. I finished up a part to be felted for Dad. He wears them to sleep in every night.
Madonna
Crankin' Mad


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks ladies! I was supposed to be cleaning my house.....lol! Oh well, it's finally getting cold here in Chicago and I needed some new socks! That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!
Madonna is that Peter's yarn that you're felting? I'm so 'on the fence' about ordering it! 
Julie


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

jkruse1971 said:


> Thanks ladies! I was supposed to be cleaning my house.....lol! Oh well, it's finally getting cold here in Chicago and I needed some new socks! That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!
> Madonna is that Peter's yarn that you're felting? I'm so 'on the fence' about ordering it!
> Julie


Julie
Yes, it is Peter's yarn. I wouldn't do it unless you are purchasing it for really tough socks. It is hard to knit with and has little to no elasticity. The yarns break easy when doing the heel and toes. So I would say no unless you want to make placemats, purses or etc. on your flatbed and then I am not real sure about that yet. I have made about 4 or 5 pair with it. Dad loves it because he can put them on over his cotton socks and sleep in them. I would go with Fisherman's instead of this. It was worth a try and for the cost I will make many sock. Here is a picture post felting.


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Here is the pair I finished felting this morning. Like I said he loves them. I would burn up if I had to wear them.


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Ok so all of you don't think I just make work socks and scarves. I stayed up last night and did 2 pairs for myself or to sell. Which ever comes first. LOL The green and yellow are an alpaca blend the other is a wool blend (not as soft)


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful work, we hope to be as good as you are come day.,


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

joannelee said:


> Beautiful work, we hope to be as good as you are come day.,


It is practice, practice, pratice. Once you get it that is all it is. Getting the machine set right is the main thing, then anything is possible.


----------

